# Comment faire avec le changement du taux de cotisation au 1er juillet ?



## Nounic (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Prise de tête sûrement inutile pour mon 1er post nouvelle version... 

Comment faire avec le changement du taux de cotisation au 1er juillet. C’est bien le net qui change. On est bien d’accord qu’on doit garder le brut initial noté au contrat ?

Je me fais des nœuds au cerveau pour rien mais voilà j’ai fait peut-être l’erreur de faire une simulation du calcul du salaire sur Pajemploi.

Pour C salaire brut initial 837,3227 donc x 0,7812 = 654,12 € avec un taux horaire brut de 5,4608 € soit 4,27 € au 1er juillet

Seulement sur simulateur Pajemploi avec 4,27 € x 40 x 46/12 cela donne 654,73 € net donc 838,11 € brut.

Pour R salaire brut initial 1030,062 € donc x 0,7812 = 804,68 € avec un taux horaire brut de 6,2428 € soit 4,88 € au 1er juillet

Seulement sur simulateur Pajemploi avec 4,88 € x 44 x 45/12 cela donne 805,20 € net donc 1030,72 € brut.

Donc différence sur le net et le brut mais on est bien d'accord que l'on doit garder le brut initial noté au contrat ?

Bonne journée à toutes.


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Oui il dois y avoir une erreur dans la conversion sur pajemploi


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Le simulateur n'est pas bon 

Tu dois bien partir de ta mensualisation brute et la x par 0,7812 pour obtenir ton net

Pour C 
5,4608€ x 40 x 46 / 12 = 837,2226€ x 0,7812 =  654,12 € net


Pour R 
6,2428 € x 44 x 45 /12 = 1030,062 € x 0,7812=  804, 68€ net


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Il va surment y avoir une mise à jour pajemploi ce mois ci car le smic augmente donc il va y avoir des modif à faire pour les minimum conventionnel


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Dans 6 mois 


Nounousand02 a dit: 


> Il va surment y avoir une mise à jour pajemploi ce mois ci car le smic augmente donc il va y avoir des modif à faire pour les minimum conventionnel


Dans 6 mois oui
Pajemploi ne rime pas avec réactivité


----------



## Nounic (6 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Le simulateur n'est pas bon
> 
> ...


 Merci


----------



## Pioupiou (7 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,

Seul le salaire brut doit être contractuel car il ne peut varier que par un avenant à la baisse ou à l'augmentation.
a contrario le salaire NET est assujetti à la variation des cotisations comme on peut le constater depuis quelque temps.

Comme on le répète souvent TOUJOURS faire les calculs en BRUT


----------

